
Ask HN: How can I help other small businesses stay productive during COVID-19? - dsaavy
I&#x27;m a small business owner and can already see the stresses COVID-19 are putting on other small businesses. We&#x27;ve already started deferring payments 6 months for customers to make the financial strain a little easier. What else can we do to help other small businesses make it through?
======
dsaavy
An additional thing we've come up with today is purchasing future services for
businesses we'll be using. Getting some cash flow to businesses who might be
struggling over the next few months might help them stay afloat.

We're prioritizing by critical services we interact with first, and then going
down the list.

